# hosting.



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Does this sound good:



Celeron CPU 1.7 or Higher
512 MB RAM
IDE HDD 60GB or Higher
500 GB Monthly Transfer
Or is this not good for a site? I don't want to pay a lot, but I don't want to short myself either.


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

It really depends on what your hosting, the expected traffic and the scripts that run the site. It should serve you well though. 

I've had to upgrade to twice the memory but A normal shirt site with around 100 products, not running too many scripts should be able to handle around a half million visitors a month for that bandwidth if you optimize the file sizes of your images.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

So what is good and who is a good host. I would go back to Ev1, but I don't think I need that kind of space at his point.


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

From experience I'd say, it's hard to say. I've had different sites with the same host and received different levels of support. I've also had great hosts but later outgrew them. Friends have a great experience while I have not and the reverse. 

I have had good consistant results with hostrocket.com and hostgator.com for many different businesses.

What is good is a company that has account reps that want your business to do well and work closely with you to ensure things go smoothly.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks. 

I checked out gator and they seem cool. Now let me take a look at rocket.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

what do you think would be good to host a t site and room for maybe 5 more?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok hostrocket sounds to good. What's the deal with them?


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

If you are going to host more than one site I would recamend hostgator. I have used them for almost a year now and the are the best I have worked with so far.

*Tip! *>>> if you are going to host more than one site then get a reseller account with cpanel and fantastico. These are very easy to use control panels with lots of features and scripts you can easily install. Best of all you get into one these account for under $30 a month. 

Things like setting up and managing email accounts, installing chat rooms and much more are all included and can be installed in and customized quickly.

You can preview the cpanel system with the demo at this link
http://www.cpanel.net/products/cPanelandWHM/linux/try_cp_whm.htm

Which is the the cpanel site... if you are not experieced with these things don't let all the all options scare you. Just do a little research and you should be able to pick it up quickly.

Hope this helps


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

A dedicated server is overkill for just a t-shirt site.

If money isn't a concern, my hands down choice for shared hosting would be Pair.com

You can add on domains onto the same account. All domains get their own dedicated IP address. Super fast servers, great support. No downtime that I can remember in 7 years.


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

AdvancedArtist said:


> *Tip! *>>> if you are going to host more than one site then get a reseller account with cpanel and fantastico. These are very easy to use control panels with lots of features and scripts you can easily install. Best of all you get into one these account for under $30 a month.


You can also adjust the resources for each site such as bandwidth maximums


----------



## expertjoe (Nov 20, 2006)

We had a lot of loading issues with some very popular hosting sites.To remedy we had to get a dedicated server of our own. Not Cheap but it works great.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

If I was doing dedicated, I'd go with ev1.

Pair.com, do you host with them Rodney? I was that you spoke about them before. & yrs is a good track record.

How long have you guys been with gator?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Pair.com, do you host with them Rodney? I was that you spoke about them before. & yrs is a good track record.


Although I mostly use dedicated servers, I have a couple of sites that I still host with Pair (since 1999) and they've been great to work with.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

After reading the replies here and on another post, I think I have just about narrowed this down to either:
A) Lunar pages 1st
B) 1 &1 3rd
C) Pair 2nd
D) Host Gator 4th
E) Host Rocket 5th

These seem to be cool. Hostgator and Hostrocket may not make the cut. But the orther 3 look good. Pair andLunar look really good. Not that bad on price. I should be hosted by monday.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

After narrowing it down, we have the following:

Lunar
1&1
Pair
Aplus

Out of these 4, is there anyone that uses them and how do you feel. I already read on other host. I just want to know about these.

I know Rodney likes lunar and pair. And they do look good. But I would like to hear from others and about the other hosts.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sometimes you just gotta make a move  

When you're presented with 2-3 choices that are just about equally as good, you just have to jump in.

I don't know that I would put 1 and 1 in that list, but other than that, I think can't go wrong with whatever you choose.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Sometimes you just gotta make a move
> 
> When you're presented with 2-3 choices that are just about equally as good, you just have to jump in.
> 
> I don't know that I would put 1 and 1 in that list, but other than that, I think can't go wrong with whatever you choose.


Thanks. Ihave it down to aplus or lunar. I got names from aplus a while ago. That is why they made the list, well after a looked back at them.


----------

